# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  4 lời khuyên giúp bạn đưa game mobile lên top ở nước ngoài

## quechi

Công ty game mobile nào cũng muốn có được một sản phẩm “hit” nội địa rồi trở nên thành công quốc tế, nhưng phương pháp để thực hiện điều đó như thế nào? Ông Aj Redmer, phó chủ tịch của Gumi Inc, người có kinh nghiệm làm việc hơn 20 năm ở các studio phát triển và phát hành game hàng đầu thế giới, đã chia sẻ những kinh nghiệm quý giá của mình để giúp các nhà phát triển có thể đưa game của mình leo top doanh thu tại những nước khác nhau với tiêu chí ngắn gọn là: “Nghĩ toàn cầu, Làm địa phương”.

Sản phẩm ăn khách Brave Frontier của Gumi Inc


*Thực sự chân trọng thị trường địa phương*
Khi bạn tung game của mình ra quốc tế, hãy thuê ít nhất một đội ngũ phát triển cho từng thị trường địa phương mà bạn hướng tới, và yêu cầu họ tập trung vào thị trường đó. Đó là phương pháp duy nhất để công ty của bạn có được sự hiểu biết sâu và bộ kỹ năng cần thiết nhằm tạo dựng thành công ở một thị trường địa phương nào đó.
Trên thực tế, bạn không thể áp dụng một công thức cho tất cả thị trường được, ví dụ thị hiếu và xu hướng người chơi ở Châu Âu không hoàn toàn giống Mỹ, hay tương tự là Nhật Bản lại khác biệt với Hàn Quốc. Điều này áp dụng cho mọi yếu tố từ công đoạn phát triển, thiết kế game cho đến marketing, phân phối và giá cả cũng như cách dịch thuật.

Các sản phẩm của Gumi Inc


Khi thiết kế game theo đường đi này, bạn không nên đặt chuyện thành công toàn cầu hoặc dễ dàng xuất khẩu ra sao lên đầu tiên. Điều đó sẽ làm lu mờ đi tầm nhìn ban đầu của game của bạn, và nó sẽ chẳng thành công ở đâu cả. Đội ngũ phát triển nên tập trung sản xuất game cho bộ phận người chơi mà họ hiểu rõ nhất.
*Không sợ thay đổi trong thị trường mới*
Đưa game tới một thị trường mới không chỉ đơn giản dừng lại ở chuyện dịch thuật ngôn ngữ và thay đổi chút đồ họa để mang lại diện mạo mới. Nếu bạn thực sự muốn game của mình được thành công ở một khu vực mới, bạn cần trao đổi quyền hạn cho đội ngũ địa phương để đưa ra những thay đổi quan trọng hơn là “bản địa hóa” theo tính chất đơn thuần.

Ảnh minh họa


Hơn nữa, bạn cũng cần lưu ý tới chuyện thiết bị nào đang được sử dụng phổ biến bởi dân địa phương và tối ưu hóa game của bạn chạy thật mượt mà trên thiết bị đó. Thậm chí, bạn hãy để đội ngũ phát triển địa phương được làm gì mà họ thấy cần như thiết kế nhân vật mới, màn chơi mới, hay cân bằng lại gameplay… Hiệu ứng bạn muốn tạo ra là để người chơi ở mỗi thị trường địa phương tin rằng tựa game đó được sản xuất riêng cho họ.
*Biết bỏ qua và hợp tác theo team*
Để một công ty có thể hoạt động hiệu quả trên quy mô toàn cầu và nhận được lợi nhuận tối đa từ từng thị trường mà họ hướng tới, bạn sẽ cần một tựa game thành công tại một thị trường nào đó trước và kiểm tra xem nếu nó có thể thành công tại nơi khác không. Và để thực hiện điều này một cách tốt nhất, nó sẽ cần sự hợp tác cao độ và sự thấu hiểu từ mọi cá nhân trong đội ngũ phát triển cho tới các cấp lãnh đạo như CEO.
Đối với những nhà phát triển game, bạn cần hiểu rằng nếu game của bạn là một “hit” thành công, nó sẽ phải thay đổi để thích ứng với một bộ phận người chơi mới và câu lệnh code cũ sẽ phải biến đổi. Bạn phải cảm thấy “ok” với suy nghĩ rằng game do bạn làm ra sẽ bị các nhà phát triển khác động vào và thay đổi để thu hút thêm nhiều người chơi ở thị trường khác.

Ảnh minh họa


Đối với ban lãnh đạo công ty, bạn cần nới lỏng kiểm soát và ủy thác quyền hạn cho chi nhánh tại địa phương. Hãy để những nhà thiết game được tự do quyết định dựa trên kinh nghiệm thực tiễn của họ trên thị trường. Những công ty Châu Á thường có cách hành xử theo kiểu tuân lệnh chỉ thị tuyệt đối từ trên xuống dưới và chuyện đó có phần hơi tiêu cực, gây ảnh hưởng tới tư duy sáng tạo của nhân viên phát triển.
*Mạnh dạn bước ra khỏi vùng an toàn*
Đưa game tới một thị trường hoàn toàn mới có thể là một lời đề nghị khá đáng sợ. Sử dụng một công ty thứ ba để hoạt động dưới vai trò nhà bản địa hóa là một bước đi an toàn đối với hầu hết các công ty muốn tấn công ra thị trường quốc tế, nhưng nó chưa đủ và cũng chưa phải là cách tốt nhất để đạt được thành công.

Ảnh minh họa


Thay vào đó, bạn đừng ngần ngại đầu tư vào đội ngũ phát triển địa phương đang có chuyên môn về một thị trường đặc trưng nào đó. Quan trọng hơn, hãy cho họ quyền tự trị để thành công và bảo đảm đội ngũ phát triển nguyên bản cũng đang đồng lòng với những ý tưởng mới năm ngoài tầm kiểm soát của họ.
Trên đây là một vài lời khuyên hữu ích để giúp các công ty game có thể tạo cơ hội nhất cho sản phẩm hit của mình leo lên bảng xếp doanh thu và kiếm thêm nhiều người chơi ở thị trường mới.
>>*Dawngate bị đóng cửa vì không đấu nổi League of Legends*

----------

